
The Top JavaScript Trends to Watch in 2018 - based2
https://hackernoon.com/the-top-javascript-trends-to-watch-in-2018-a8437dd94425
======
styfle
The author seems to think that React users choose Flow and Angular users
choose TypeScript.

However, TypeScript works really well with React and has for a long time. I
have an example[0] boilerplate for isomorphic web app with React server-side
rendering in TypeScript.

The code should be pretty easy to follow if you have some React experience. I
chose to use the bare Node.js APIs so there is no favoritism in express, koa,
hapi, etc.

[0]: [https://github.com/styfle/react-server-example-
tsx](https://github.com/styfle/react-server-example-tsx)

~~~
darth_mastah
> The author seems to think that React users choose Flow and Angular users
> choose TypeScript. > However, TypeScript works really well with React and
> has for a long time.

I don't believe the two statements above contradict each other. React users
can prefer Flow even though TypeScript works with React. In truth, I believe
it's only natural to choose Flow if one is working with React. After all both
are FB creations and are meant to work together out of the box. TypeScript on
the other hand is promoted in Angular documentation. Considering the above,
it's really hard not to get an impression that most devs would choose to work
on well supported pairs: React+Flow and Angular+TypeScript.

